# Porter Cable Compressor Help



## marisgipson (Dec 8, 2021)

Anybody Out There With Info On CPF-6020 Series Compressor, Any Input Would Be Surely Appreciated.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what do you need to know?
parts
*Porter Cable 20-Gallon Oilless Air Compressor | CPF6020 | eReplacementParts.com
and parts
Porter-Cable Cpf6020-1 Single-Stage Oilfree Compressor*


----------



## marisgipson (Dec 8, 2021)

appreciate your reply , my problem on the compressor is as follows , the centrifugal switch was totally destroyed ,when i removed engine cover all that was left was the small piece on the shaft. i looked at ereplacements motor diagram shows nothing but the fan side of motor. since porter cable discontinued motor area parts . except for fan . i would need a diagram or for someone that actually has a porter cable to snap a picture i have some experience with small motors so i know how most centrifugal switches work . but without picture just dont know dimensions of switch how contact plate mounts . no one i found online even lists a part number .


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

what was the cost new on this compressor?
most of the small units are not worth the time to repair.
any compressor that has a retail under 300.00 usd is on the list for replace only.


----------

